# ADD "Safe Mode" To Your Start Menu



## devil_himself (Apr 7, 2007)

First u need a free utility known as' Boot safe' 
http://www.superadblocker.com/downloadfile.html?productid=BOOTSAFE

{{{BACKUP YOUR REGISTRY FIRST BEFORE DOING THIS TWEAK}}}

HOW TO BACKUP REGISTRY
1.Using System Restore
2.Backing up the selected branch of the registry by exporting 
3.Backing up the whole registry

NOW Copy boot safe to C:\windows\system32

open the registory editor.Navigate to: 
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{2559a1f6-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}
Double click default in the right pane and set the value to "Reboot Into Safe Mode".
under this key create a sub-key called "DefaultIcon" and set its default value to "C:\WINDOWS\system32\safeboot.exe".
Create anather sub-key "InProcServer32", change the default value to "%SystemRoot%\system32\showcvw.dll"

Create a String value "ThreadingModel", with value "Apartment".

Next create a sub-key "Instance", and create a string named "CLSID" with the value "{3f454f0e-42ae-4d7c-8ea3-328250d6e272}"
Under this create anather sub-key "InitPropertyBag", and in the right pane, create srings "CLSID" with value "{13709620-C279-11CE-A49E-444553540000}", "Command" with value "Reboot Into Safe Mode". "method" with value "ShellExecute", and "Param1" with value "C:\WINDOWS\system32\bootsafe.exe"

Now Restart your computer


----------

